# Hoosier Woodworking Clubs?



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone here know of any wood working clubs near Columbus, Indiana? I am hoping to make some contacts in the south-central part of the state.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Any luck? I've heard other LJs have clubs locally and was wondering how your search went.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

I have not found anything here on LJ's or else where.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I wonder how hard it would be to start a club? How would you go about finding potential members?


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

I have been thinking about that. I was thinking about seeing if the Louisville and Cincinnati Woodcrafts would allow me to post my email address to get a list of people who may be interested. If enough people responded then I would worry about what it would take to get it going. I just need to get motivated enough to give it a try…


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i don't know of a club specific to your area, but these sites might help you find some local people:

http://indianaarts.org
http://www.in.gov/indianaartisan/visitors.html
http://www.sapfm.org/ (there's an indiana chapter)
http://www.woodcollectors.org/ (i know there's some members in southern indiana, i meet them at a festival)


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

You could try Marc Adams' school in Franklin. Maybe a phone call there or head in and see if anybody's posted any fliers. I've been told it's a HUGE school so I'm sure you could find somebody there to help.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

Bent - Great sites most of which I did not know about. Thanks!

Jason - DUH - what was I thinking? I even used to live in Franklin prior to starting woodworking. I should have known that. I will have to check it out next time I am up that way. Thanks.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

Roger at the Louisville Woodcraft was kind enough to point me toward a couple of clubs. Kyana Woodcrafters Club and LAW - Louisville Area Woodturners.

I have made contact with the Kyana Woodcrafters Club president via email. Membership is only $24 a year and they meet once per month. I think I will try to check out the next meeting on January the 7th. Maybe I will see a couple of you there!

I also made sure to mention lumberjocks.com… No woodworker should be without it!!!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

http://southernindianawoodworkers.com/

We have a great group here! Any questions email me.
Randy


----------

